# 2013 Rogue



## dajones319 (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi guys!! 

I have a 2013 Nissan Rogue SV AWD. Last weekend I noticed my rear wiper was down where it shouldn't have been. I got out and looked at it, it seems like the motor itself is loose in the back hatch? I was able to rotate it to where it needed to be. It seems like it pushes down, like where the nut is on the arm and it doesn't look like it's loose. and it's not being held steady in there. Wiper goes down off glass onto hatch. I guess it's kinda hard to explain. Anyways, I'm relatively mechanically inclined myself, so if it's something I don't need to use warranty for, I'd rather do it that way... Does anybody have any schematics of the parts inside the rear door? I haven't had any luck whatsoever trying to look myself. It works fine, it's just a pain because I know it's not like it should be. Could possibly get pics if need be.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Kind of doubt its the motor spinning.
Here is a part diagram
https://partsouq.com/en/catalog/gen...US0Ffd2B9cyoOWA$&vid=1702&cid=10&uid=69651&q=

Sounds like your arm has worked its way loose. You will want to pry off the protective cover and then loosen the nut for the arm, reposition the arm and then tighten it up anew.


----------



## dajones319 (Jun 23, 2017)

I've attached a few pictures. The first one shows how tight the nut is because that's what I thought at first. The second picture shows it with the arm pushed all the way in and the third one shows the arm pulled all the way out.


----------



## dajones319 (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm not sure if there is a c-clip that came out or what


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Have you actually removed the arm and repositioned it? Maybe there is a problem with the pivot seal? Seems to me the movement you are showing in your pics is normal. Word to the wise flexing the arm at the spring will make it easier to remove if its stuck. The set up is very similar to the rear wiper on my Xtrail, and the only c clamp I can think of is at the top of the motor armature where the spindle goes through it. Only reason to remove it is to disassemble the wiper motor assembly and clean corrosion around the spindle that can cause it to bind and the motor to seize. 
For what its worth, last week I had work done on my rear hatch and the body shop did not properly attach the wiper arm and the operating stop point was way too low. So basically I just undid it and put it back on correctly. It was easier to take 5 minutes, rather than going back to the shop and wait for them. Its working fine. 
By the way if you do a google search or go to NICO Forums you can find the service manual for your Rogue, and it will have all the details and torque specs for you.
Somehow I don't think your warranty would still cover this. Good luck with your repair


----------



## dajones319 (Jun 23, 2017)

It sounds like something is moving around inside there more than just the arm. I'm relatively mechanically inclined myself and it just doesn't seem right. I took it to my God father who is a mechanic as well and he said it seems like something is loose. If the arm is pulled all the way out it pivots like it's supposed to, but if it like falls in, it does not and flops all over the place. My step mom also has a 2014 Rogue and hers doesn't push in & out like this, nor make any sort of noise, so I know it's not normal. I use it regularly, almost daily so I'm not sure if the wear and tear caused something to come loose. I guess the only way I will find out is to take it apart.

I tried to register for the other forum before I came here but for some reason the "security" question to make sure I wasn't a robot(it was asking two makes the forum is for, Nissan & Infiniti) and when I answered it still gave me an error message. I got frustrated and gave up. Lol


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Here you go
https://ownersmanuals2.com/make/nissan/rogue-2013-396

The 2011 is even more complete

Section WW should contain what you want.


----------

